

Comic Text extension fixes Chrome's short-lived mouseover popups on xkcd - millz
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hfpglafkfedcnnojpioconphfcelcljj/

======
alt
<http://m.xkcd.com/> will show the alt text right below the image. It's easier
on my eyes.

------
rudd
I can't seem to get it to work in Google Reader. I get no mouseover text at
all, neither the Comic Text version nor the default Chrome version. Am I doing
something wrong?

~~~
millz
Hmm... I see the same issue. Let me see if I can figure out what the problem
is.

~~~
millz
Aha! It was a z-index issue. I'm publishing the fix now.

------
Sephr
That's not a problem with Chrome, it's a problem with Windows. Tooltips on
Chrome in Ubuntu last indefinitely until you move your cursor out of the
element.

~~~
amurmann
It's a problem under OS X as well

------
cstuder
Funny sidenote: The Reeder app for iPad and iPhone implemented alt-text
viewing because of the XKCD site.

------
brianwillis
A grateful nation thanks you.

~~~
millz
You're quite welcome! I hope I've made everyone's day just a little bit
easier.

